# Happy Birthday Miley Cyrus 133X



## Akrueger100 (23 Nov. 2013)

Happy Birthday Miley Cyrus

23-11-1992 21J.


----------



## schiwi51 (23 Nov. 2013)

tolle Arbeit :thx:


----------



## Harry1982 (23 Nov. 2013)

Darf sie jetzt saufen? Dann gehts weiter abwärts 

Thx


----------



## Spezi30 (23 Nov. 2013)

leider hat sie sich extrem billig entwickelt...obwohl einige ihrer Songs gar nicht schlecht sind..


----------



## Hehnii (23 Nov. 2013)

Ich gratuliere einfach nur, ohne Kommentar! 
:thx:


----------



## Vespasian (23 Nov. 2013)

Danke besonders für die Bilder aus der Zeit als sie noch "normal" war...


----------



## stuftuf (23 Nov. 2013)

blöde wie 20 Meter trockener Feldweg! Bei ihr stimmt ja noch nicht mal der Spruch: ich war jung und brauchte das Geld


----------



## dertutor (28 Nov. 2013)

Mensch wie hübsch sie mit langen Haaren noch war und wie "normal" sie sich angezogen hat..... heute sieht sie mit dem behinderten undercut (oder wie das heißt) nur noch wie ne russische schl..... aus. Warum die teeny-stars immer mehr auf diesen tripp gehen, verstehe einer mal. macht selena gomez ja nun auch. was ist denn bitte so schlimm daran wenn man jung und niedlich aussieht (ich rede nicht von lolita-gedöns)??? ich meine diesen "schl..pen-style" will doch keiner mehr sehen. hatte mit britney spears doch schon gereicht und man konnte sehen wo es endete.


----------



## eywesstewat (29 Nov. 2013)

sehr heiss danke:thumbup:


----------



## MacFalken (1 Dez. 2013)

Danke, schöne Auswahl. Wenn sie sich so weiter entwickelt, werden bis zum nächsten Geburtstag noch einige dazu kommen


----------



## Rocktheroads (2 Dez. 2013)

wow !
vielen vielen dank


----------



## Punisher (6 Dez. 2013)

schamlos, aber megageil


----------



## subba123 (6 Dez. 2013)

schöne zusammenstellung


----------



## Harry4 (9 Dez. 2013)

danke schön...


----------



## tmadaxe (16 Dez. 2013)

Na die hat es ja in kürzester Zeit geschafft, sich zur grössten Schlampe im Biz zu entwickeln. Einen geilen Body hat sie trotzdem!!


----------

